# Virtualità



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2010)

*Virtualità*

Dalla mia esperienza sul relazionarsi nel virtuale (limitata a questo forum e a fb, quindi piuttosto limitata) mi pare di poter ricavare che vi sono diverse tipologie di persone che usano questa possibilità.
Vi sono coloro che entrano in forum per un interesse che può essere si qualsiasi genere dallo sport, ai videogiochi, al bricolage e che si pongono nel rapporto con gli altri così come si pongono nella realtà, con un margine di variabilità dovuta al mezzo scritto che mitiga l'impulsività di alcuni e accentua quella di altri, per coltivare quello specifico interesse.
Vi sono altre persone che principalmente sono alla ricerca di relazioni umane e considerano l'argomento principale del forum sì interessante, ma comunque troppo angusto per i propri interessi e ricercano anche spazi o.t. per poter divagare o spaziare su altri argomenti.
Vi sono coloro che la considerano una vetrina personale virtuale, interpretanto un'altra personalità (o per necessità di fantasticare o per compensare bisogni frustrati nel reale); a quest'ultimo gruppo appartengono, ad esempio, gli adolescenti timidi e insicuri che interpretano un ruolo di super maschio o super femmina. 
Vi sono anche persone che gradiscono frequentare un forum con la loro personalità, ma amano poter anche giocare con una personalità alternativa per mero esercizio diciamo letterario, creando una specie di alter ego che non ha la finalità di disturbare né di esprimere parti frustrate, ma semplicemente di vivere la sua vita di personaggio con lo stimolo di altre interazioni, quasi come fanno gruppi di sceneggiatori che curano un serial.
Conoscete altre tipologie?


----------



## Anna A (2 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dalla mia esperienza sul relazionarsi nel virtuale (limitata a questo forum e a fb, quindi piuttosto limitata) mi pare di poter ricavare che vi sono diverse tipologie di persone che usano questa possibilità.
> Vi sono coloro che entrano in forum per un interesse che può essere si qualsiasi genere dallo sport, ai videogiochi, al bricolage e che si pongono nel rapporto con gli altri così come si pongono nella realtà, con un margine di variabilità dovuta al mezzo scritto che mitiga l'impulsività di alcuni e accentua quella di altri, per coltivare quello specifico interesse.
> Vi sono altre persone che principalmente sono alla ricerca di relazioni umane e considerano l'argomento principale del forum sì interessante, ma comunque troppo angusto per i propri interessi e ricercano anche spazi o.t. per poter divagare o spaziare su altri argomenti.
> Vi sono coloro che la considerano una vetrina personale virtuale, interpretanto un'altra personalità (o per necessità di fantasticare o per compensare bisogni frustrati nel reale); a quest'ultimo gruppo appartengono, ad esempio, gli adolescenti timidi e insicuri che interpretano un ruolo di super maschio o super femmina.
> ...


diventeremo tutti come cartoni animati. vivi solo perché appaiono le nostre parole. potremmo essere spirito e basta o cartone.. 
siamo destinati a vagare nel web come astronauti dispersi che spengono la radio perché riaccenderla vuol dire smettere di navigare..
siamo tutti uguali, noi cybernauti. nessuno si senta escluso.


----------



## Daniele (2 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> diventeremo tutti come cartoni animati. vivi solo perché appaiono le nostre parole. potremmo essere spirito e basta o cartone..
> siamo destinati a vagare nel web come astronauti dispersi che spengono la radio perché riaccenderla vuol dire smettere di navigare..
> siamo tutti uguali, noi cybernauti. nessuno si senta escluso.


IL MONDO E' MIO!!! AH AH AH AH AH AH

Ok, ho citato il dottor Zero, che nel virtuale può anche esistere, ma nella vita reale no.
Scusatemi devo preparare il nuovo robottone (solo uno alla volta perchè in più non passano dal portone) per andare ad attaccare giusto il Giappone, centro del mondo (???????)


----------



## Anna A (2 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> IL MONDO E' MIO!!! AH AH AH AH AH AH
> 
> Ok, ho citato il dottor Zero, che nel virtuale può anche esistere, ma nella vita reale no.
> Scusatemi devo preparare il nuovo robottone (solo uno alla volta perchè in più non passano dal portone) per andare ad attaccare giusto il Giappone, centro del mondo (???????)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

calzi a penello.. tu, proprio tu..


----------



## Micia (2 Luglio 2010)

Bella questa  definizione di _cartone animato._


----------



## Lettrice (2 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> diventeremo tutti come cartoni animati.* vivi solo perché appaiono le nostre parole*. potremmo essere spirito e basta o cartone..
> siamo destinati a vagare nel web come astronauti dispersi che spengono la radio perché riaccenderla vuol dire smettere di navigare..
> siamo tutti uguali, noi cybernauti. nessuno si senta escluso.


Che orrore... pero' molto vero


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> diventeremo tutti come cartoni animati. vivi solo perché appaiono le nostre parole. potremmo essere spirito e basta o cartone..
> siamo destinati a vagare nel web come astronauti dispersi che spengono la radio perché riaccenderla vuol dire smettere di navigare..
> siamo tutti uguali, noi cybernauti. nessuno si senta escluso.


 Perché tutti uguali?
Non ho capito.
Tu scrivi sceneggiature?
Tu nel reale sei diversa da come appari qui?


----------



## Anna A (2 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che orrore... pero' molto vero


viviamo attraverso la rappresentazione che gli altri ci attribuiscono. 
ovviamente parlo su di un altro livello, non prendetemi per matta..
il teatro greco del terzo millennio, tanto per intenderci... eschilo sarebbe stato dei nostri sicuramente.. hai voglia se lo sarebbe stato :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Iris (2 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> viviamo attraverso la rappresentazione che gli altri ci attribuiscono.
> ovviamente parlo su di un altro livello, non prendetemi per matta..
> il teatro greco del terzo millennio, tanto per intenderci... eschilo sarebbe stato dei nostri sicuramente.. hai voglia se lo sarebbe stato :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Dici? secondo me sopravvaluti i nostri tempi, sono da avanspettacolo, non da tragedia...nessun Eschlilo riuscirebbe a nobilitarci.
No, io credo che il web ci appiattisca. A meno che non  si riesca a trovare il modo di comunicare realmente...m apochi ne hanno la voglia, sia di esprimersi sia di comprendere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> *viviamo attraverso la rappresentazione che gli altri ci attribuiscono. *
> ovviamente parlo su di un altro livello, non prendetemi per matta..
> il teatro greco del terzo millennio, tanto per intenderci... eschilo sarebbe stato dei nostri sicuramente.. hai voglia se lo sarebbe stato :carneval::carneval::carneval:


 Beh questo sempre, anche nella vita.
Lo diceva anche Pirandello ...scusi.
"6 personaggi in cerca d'autore"...insegna o anche "Così è se vi pare",
almeno la trama diventasse più interessante con inserimenti più dubbiosi.
Gia abbiamo: il marito, la moglie, l'amica del marito, l'amica dell'amica del marito (tutti noi spettatpori interagenti), ma manca, che so, l'amico della moglie che dia un'altra versione... una figlia segreta, ignorata, incontrata per una botta d'allegria...

Però sta a noi rappresentarci senza ambiguità.
Tu credi di essere ambigua?
Mi trovi ambigua?
Ti sorgono dubbi che la tua interpretazione di me sarebbe diversa nel reale?
Chi ho conosciuto l'ho trovato uguale al virtuale.


----------



## Anna A (2 Luglio 2010)

*sembra scritta*

per questo forum.. ma ha qualcosa come 2500 anni..
dedicata allo staff dal nostro amico eschilo: mi ha telechiamata 5" fa, dopo aver letto che lo citavo..

_Se adesso va tutto male, forse facendo tutto il contrario ce la caveremo_”

hi, hi, hi..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> per questo forum.. ma ha qualcosa come 2500 anni..
> dedicata allo staff dal nostro amico eschilo: mi ha telechiamata 5" fa, dopo aver letto che lo citavo..
> 
> _Se adesso va tutto male, forse facendo tutto il contrario ce la caveremo_”
> ...


Confondere Eschilo con un fesso mi pare grave da parte tua. A parte che dubito che al tuo Eschilo fregasse qualcosa della salvezza di qualcuno.


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2010)

a me sembra abbastanza semplice; son qui che scrivo e mi comporto più o meno come faccio di solito.
un po' più sciocca per alcuni versi..nel senso che è chiaro che se il cliente con il quale ho parlato mi leggesse nelle cazzate che spargo a piene mani perderebbe l'idea che aveva di me fino a poco fa..
mia figlia già, si meraviglierebbe molto meno
ma i principi , i valori che fanno parte di me son quelli paro paro


----------



## Asudem (2 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però sta a noi rappresentarci senza ambiguità.
> Tu credi di essere ambigua?
> Mi trovi ambigua?
> Ti sorgono dubbi che la tua interpretazione di me sarebbe diversa nel reale?
> Chi ho conosciuto l'ho trovato uguale al virtuale.


Anche per me è così.
Certi atteggiamenti reali possono più o meno essere accentuati o sottolineati ma la sostanza è quella.


----------



## Anna A (2 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Dici? secondo me sopravvaluti i nostri tempi, sono da avanspettacolo, non da tragedia...nessun Eschlilo riuscirebbe a nobilitarci.
> No, io credo che il web ci appiattisca. A meno che non si riesca a trovare il modo di comunicare realmente...m apochi ne hanno la voglia, sia di esprimersi sia di comprendere.


è la rappresentazione la parola chiave. eschilo ci sarebbe fiondato in questo universo, per sondare e "immaginare" in chiave sia tragica che di commedia il nostro esistere come realtà virtuali.


----------



## Anna A (2 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché tutti uguali?
> Non ho capito.
> Tu scrivi sceneggiature?
> Tu nel reale sei diversa da come appari qui?


non hai capito.
riporti sempre il discorso sull'essere sempre e al 100% rispondenti al reale mentre io stavo ragionando su altri livelli, forse troppo filosofici e lontani dalla realtà, per te. tutto qua.


----------



## Asudem (2 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non hai capito.
> riporti sempre il discorso sull'essere sempre e al 100% rispondenti al reale mentre io stavo ragionando su altri livelli, forse troppo filosofici e lontani dalla realtà, per te. tutto qua.


ma il discorso che fai vale anche nella vita di tutti i giorni.
Una gran commedia a tratti drammatica , a tratti comica.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> non hai capito.
> riporti sempre il discorso sull'essere sempre e al 100% rispondenti al reale mentre io stavo ragionando su altri livelli, forse troppo filosofici e lontani dalla realtà, per te. tutto qua.


Il thread è mio e cercavo di riportarlo su quello.
Poi che la filosofia sia troppo lontana dal tuo interlocutore lo dici a chen e non a me.
Perché ti sbagli di grosso.

Vedi ad esempio tu sei sempre te stessa con tue cafonate di cui ti scusi e poi reiteri.
E io son sempre me stessa, che te le faccio notare e poi ti prendo come sei...


----------



## Asudem (2 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il thread è mio e cercavo di riportarlo su quello.
> Poi che la filosofia sia troppo lontana dal tuo interlocutore lo dici a chen e non ha me.
> Perché ti sbagli di grosso.
> 
> ...


Intendeva lontano dalla realtà (per te) non da te


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Intendeva lontano dalla realtà (per te) non da te


 Non vedo la differenza.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Luglio 2010)

Non riesco a farmi un'idea precisa di chi scrive senza vedere i gesti.

Posso apprezzare, quotare, condividere le parole scritte ma finche' non lmi ci trovo di fronte rimangono parole scritte


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Il thread è mio* e cercavo di riportarlo su quello.
> Poi che la filosofia sia troppo lontana dal tuo interlocutore lo dici a chen e non ha me.
> Perché ti sbagli di grosso.
> 
> ...


 :rotfl:


----------



## Anna A (2 Luglio 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Anche per me è così.
> Certi atteggiamenti reali possono più o meno essere accentuati o sottolineati ma la sostanza è quella.


ma non è lì il succo del mio discorso..
è la rappresentazione il motivo per cui ci piace navigare nei forum.. l'immaginare l'altro, l'entrare dell'altrui rappresentazione con il nostro modo di valutare le cose e i fatti della vita.
rispetto al teatro o alla letteratura, il viaggiatore internauta può, attraverso parole ed emozioni, interagire.. e approfondire le questioni dell'anima.


----------



## Nobody (2 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il thread è mio e cercavo di riportarlo su quello.
> Poi che la filosofia sia troppo lontana dal tuo interlocutore lo dici a chen e non *ha* me.
> Perché ti sbagli di grosso.
> 
> ...


Se ti leggesse la Gelmini rischieresti il posto  O forse no, probabilmente non se ne accorgerebbe :carneval:


----------



## Anna A (2 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Confodere Eschilo con un fesso mi pare grave da parte tua. A parte che dubito che al tuo Eschilo fregasse qualcosa della salvezza di qualcuno.


e chi sarebbe il fesso?
e poi chi ha parlato di salvezza?


----------



## Anna A (2 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il thread è mio e cercavo di riportarlo su quello.
> Poi che la filosofia sia troppo lontana dal tuo interlocutore lo dici a chen e non ha me.
> Perché ti sbagli di grosso.
> 
> ...


pessima, questa è davvero pessima.
già il 3 è tuo..


----------



## Iris (2 Luglio 2010)

Quando si rimane a lungo in un forum, o in un sito,si diventa assolutamente riconoscibili. Pure l'avatar che scegli ti rapppresenta in un qualche modo. Lo stile in cui si scrive, l'uso della punteggiatura, i riferimenti alla vita vissuta. Non è possibile camuffare la propria identità a lungo-
Se si è bravi, ma molto bravi , per un pò si riesce pure a dare volutamente un 'immagine di sè diversa dal reale...ma non credo che il gioco si riesca a sostenere a lungo, a meno che non lo si faccia per mestiere.


----------



## Asudem (2 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma non è lì il succo del mio discorso..
> è la rappresentazione il motivo per cui ci piace navigare nei forum..* l'immaginare l'altro, l'entrare dell'altrui rappresentazione con il nostro modo di valutare le cose e i fatti della vita.*
> rispetto al teatro o alla letteratura, il viaggiatore internauta può, attraverso parole ed emozioni, interagire.. e approfondire le questioni dell'anima.


Per me non è così.
Io non m'immagino nessuno se non all'inizio.
Anzi, proprio perchè la virtualità impedisce di vedere trovo che le parole siano il mezzo più reale per conoscere una persona.
Mi si sono intrecciati i diti:mrgreen:


----------



## Asudem (2 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Quando si rimane a lungo in un forum, o in un sito,si diventa assolutamente riconoscibili. Pure l'avatar che scegli ti rapppresenta in un qualche modo. Lo stile in cui si scrive, l'uso della punteggiatura, i riferimenti alla vita vissuta. Non è possibile camuffare la propria identità a lungo-
> Se si è bravi, ma molto bravi , per un pò si riesce pure a dare volutamente un 'immagine di sè diversa dal reale...ma non credo che il gioco si riesca a sostenere a lungo, a meno che non lo si faccia per mestiere.


Quoto in toto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se ti leggesse la Gelmini rischieresti il posto  O forse no, probabilmente non se ne accorgerebbe :carneval:


 Vedi gli effetti che fa la rabbia?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e chi sarebbe il fesso?
> e poi chi ha parlato di salvezza?


 Chen è il fesso.


----------



## Anna A (2 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Quando si rimane a lungo in un forum, o in un sito,si diventa assolutamente riconoscibili. Pure l'avatar che scegli ti rapppresenta in un qualche modo. Lo stile in cui si scrive, l'uso della punteggiatura, i riferimenti alla vita vissuta. Non è possibile camuffare la propria identità a lungo-
> Se si è bravi, ma molto bravi , per un pò si riesce pure a dare volutamente un 'immagine di sè diversa dal reale...ma non credo che il gioco si riesca a sostenere a lungo, a meno che non lo si faccia per mestiere.


citavo eschilo e il teatro greco proprio perché è calzante con il discorso -fatto più e più volte- di chi indossa una maschera quando scrive.
nel teatro greco le maschere venivano usate per rendere RICONOSCIBILI gli attori anche a 100 mt di distanza.. ed ecco la rappresentazione.. come dici bene anche tu: la maschera non copre ma diventa il personaggio che la indossa, riconoscibile ancor di più da uno che non la indossa.


----------



## Asudem (2 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> citavo eschilo e il teatro greco proprio perché è calzante con il discorso -fatto più e più volte- di chi indossa una maschera quando scrive.
> nel teatro greco le maschere venivano usate per rendere RICONOSCIBILI gli attori anche a 100 mt di distanza.. ed ecco la rappresentazione.. come dici bene anche tu: la maschera non copre ma diventa il personaggio che la indossa, riconoscibile ancor di più di uno che non la indossa.


Ma è questo il punto!
per me non s'indossa nessuna maschera!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> pessima, questa è davvero pessima.
> già il 3 è tuo..


 Vedi? Sempre la stessa... mi dai della capra e poi ti offendi pure.:nuke:


----------



## Anna A (2 Luglio 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Ma è questo il punto!
> per me non s'indossa nessuna maschera!


ma tu per me sei una maschera virtuale, almeno fino a quando non vedo che viso hai e quali sono le tue movenze mentre parli..
oh! il mio discorso è partito dalle tipologie virtuali proposte da persa e dal fatto che chiedesse se ne conoscevamo altre.
bon. per me siamo tutti cartoni animati (maschere del teatro greco) fin tanto che restiamo virtuali..
che poi... non è mica una apologia di reato, eh..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> citavo eschilo e il teatro greco proprio perché è calzante con il discorso -fatto più e più volte- di chi indossa una maschera quando scrive.
> nel teatro greco le maschere venivano usate per rendere RICONOSCIBILI gli attori anche a 100 mt di distanza.. ed ecco la rappresentazione.. come dici bene anche tu: la maschera non copre ma diventa il personaggio che la indossa, riconoscibile ancor di più da uno che non la indossa.


La maschera, come diceva iris, c'è solo nella misura in cui non si vede la fisicità, ma non per impedire la visione dell'animo. Del resto noi diremmo persona... (eviterei disquisizioni su questo).
Le persone sempre, in un certo qual modo, si rappresentano. Ma la rappresentazione di sè nasce da una scelta e questa scelta ci rappresenta comunque, nonostante la nosta volontà.
Del resto in psicologia e psichiatria si usano le rappresentazioni e le proiezioni proprio per questo, no?


----------



## Anna A (2 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vedi? Sempre la stessa... mi dai della capra e poi ti offendi pure.:nuke:


tu oggi sei sbagliata di tuo, nina.. e io lascio perdere solo perché per te ho sempre avuto un certo non so ché.. ma non tentarmi oltre..:dracula:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> tu oggi sei sbagliata di tuo, nina.. e io lascio perdere solo perché per te ho sempre avuto un certo non so ché.. ma non tentarmi oltre..:dracula:


 Anch'io per te ...capissi perché... infatti sempre qui stiamo a "offenderci" e ad accettarci.
Forse perché virtualmente vediamo l'animo al di là della rappresentazione? :singleeye:


----------



## Daniele (2 Luglio 2010)

nella vita di tutti i giorni ci sono più filtri, più paure, qui una persona si può sentire più o meno libera di essere quello che vuole essere, che non necessariamente è nella realtà.  Ah, le mie battute sono qui come nella realtà...purtroppo per  il genere umano. Adesso scusate ma sto risistemando il robottone di prima, il robot a difesa del giappone Sti cazzi robot mi ha sfasciato le gonadi rotanti.


----------



## Anna A (2 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anch'io per te ...capissi perché... infatti sempre qui stiamo a "offenderci" e ad accettarci.
> Forse perché virtualmente vediamo l'animo al di là della rappresentazione? :singleeye:


e non c'è niente da capire.
d'altronde, parafrasando Tati, se gli altri non mi capiscono è sicuramente colpa degli altri.


----------



## Daniele (2 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e non c'è niente da capire.
> d'altronde, parafrasando Tati, se gli altri non mi capiscono è sicuramente colpa degli altri.


Niente di più vero!!!


----------



## Anna A (2 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> nella vita di tutti i giorni ci sono più filtri, più paure, qui una persona si può sentire più o meno libera di essere quello che vuole essere, che non necessariamente è nella realtà. Ah, le mie battute sono qui come nella realtà...purtroppo per il genere umano. Adesso scusate ma sto risistemando il robottone di prima, il robot a difesa del giappone *Sti cazzi robot mi ha sfasciato le gonadi rotanti.*


'na spruzzata di crc e passa tutto..
e l'artiglieria pesante come sta, oggi?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> e non c'è niente da capire.
> d'altronde, parafrasando Tati, se gli altri non mi capiscono è sicuramente colpa degli altri.


 Ma in realtà io e te ci capiamo...


----------



## Daniele (2 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> 'na spruzzata di crc e passa tutto..
> e l'artiglieria pesante come sta, oggi?


Bha, il robottone non riersce a tirar fuori il gas nervino...eppure l'ho riempito di fagioli!!! avoli un robottone stitico pure??? Bhe dai però il "cannone" solare funziona sempre alla grande...quando non c'è nuvolo :up:.
Via con l'ottocentesimo tentativo di conquistare il Giappone...così mi prenderò la Sony e potrò costruire tante piccole radio robot per tirare le orecchie alle persone e conquistare poi il mondo!


----------



## Asudem (2 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma tu per me sei una maschera virtuale, almeno fino a quando non vedo che viso hai e quali sono le tue movenze mentre parli..
> oh! il mio discorso è partito dalle tipologie virtuali proposte da persa e dal fatto che chiedesse se ne conoscevamo altre.
> bon. per me siamo tutti cartoni animati (maschere del teatro greco) fin tanto che restiamo virtuali..
> * che poi... non è mica una apologia di reato, eh*..


Non ci capiamo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2010)

Io ho incontrato delle persone e non ho trovato differenze.
Con altre persone ho instaurato amicizie virtuali oltre il forum che non sono diventate reali per questioni di distanza e che non credo proprio che siano comunicazioni tra personaggi.


----------



## xfactor (2 Luglio 2010)

......cosa mi sono perso in un mese Persa?

Cosa ti turba?

è sempre un piacere leggerti .


----------



## Iris (2 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ho incontrato delle persone e non ho trovato differenze.
> Con altre persone ho instaurato amicizie virtuali oltre il forum che non sono diventate reali per questioni di distanza e che non credo proprio che siano comunicazioni tra personaggi.


 
anche io. c'è da dire che ho evitato contatti in privato con quelle persone che non mi sembravano "REALI". Alcune delle persone del forum, se fosse possibile le frequenterei, di  altre me ne importa meno.


----------



## Asudem (2 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> anche io. c'è da dire che ho evitato contatti in privato con quelle persone che non mi sembravano "REALI". Alcune delle persone del forum, *se fosse possibile le frequenterei,* di  altre me ne importa meno.


Anche a me dispiace Iris ma prima o poi capiterò da te:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Iris (2 Luglio 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Anche a me dispiace Iris ma prima o poi capiterò da te:mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
E' una minaccia:mexican::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:?
Ti aspetto al varco...


----------



## Asudem (2 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> *E' una minacci*a:mexican::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:?
> Ti aspetto al varco...


che fetente
chiaro che è una minaccia:mrgreen:


----------



## Anna A (2 Luglio 2010)

mah.. forse agli inizi c'era in me quell'entusiasmo che ti fa prendere auto, moto, trenoo aereo per andare a conoscere gente del forum, ma parlo di tanti anni fa, forse 10.. anzi senza il forse..
adesso mi interessa meno conoscere gente, mentre continua ad intrigarmi il mondo virtuale dei forum, anzi di questo, perché in altri leggo e scrivo davvero poco.
sono giunta alla conclusione che io mi sono affezzionata alle persone che leggo e che preferisco continuare solo a leggere, proprio perché mi piace immaginarle attraverso le loro parole.


----------



## tinkerbell (2 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah.. forse agli inizi c'era in me quell'entusiasmo che ti fa prendere auto, moto, trenoo aereo per andare a conoscere gente del forum, ma parlo di tanti anni fa, forse 10.. anzi senza il forse..
> adesso mi interessa meno conoscere gente, mentre continua ad intrigarmi il mondo virtuale dei forum, anzi di questo, perché in altri leggo e scrivo davvero poco.
> sono giunta alla conclusione che io mi sono affezzionata alle persone che leggo e che preferisco continuare solo a leggere, proprio perché mi piace immaginarle attraverso le loro parole.


 Io scrivo solo in questo forum...in un altro che parla di musica ero iscritta e ci capito raramente ma per parlar di quela passione... certe persoen le sento vicine o presenti anche se non vicine alle mie sensazioni pur non conoscendole e non avendo necessità di far gruppo al di fuori... non mi pongo troppo il problema di vedervi in faccia...mi bastate così!


----------



## Iris (2 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah.. forse agli inizi c'era in me quell'entusiasmo che ti fa prendere auto, moto, trenoo aereo per andare a conoscere gente del forum, ma parlo di tanti anni fa, forse 10.. anzi senza il forse..
> adesso mi interessa meno conoscere gente, mentre continua ad intrigarmi il mondo virtuale dei forum, anzi di questo, perché in altri leggo e scrivo davvero poco.
> sono giunta alla conclusione che io mi sono affezzionata alle persone che leggo e che preferisco continuare solo a leggere, proprio perché mi piace immaginarle attraverso le loro parole.


 
stai cercando di dirci con parole tue che in fondo ci vuoi bene?:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> ......cosa mi sono perso in un mese Persa?
> 
> Cosa ti turba?
> 
> è sempre un piacere leggerti .


 Non sono turbata...


----------



## Iris (2 Luglio 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Io scrivo solo in questo forum...in un altro che parla di musica ero iscritta e ci capito raramente ma per parlar di quela passione... certe persoen le sento vicine o presenti anche se non vicine alle mie sensazioni pur non conoscendole e non avendo necessità di far gruppo al di fuori... non mi pongo troppo il problema di vedervi in faccia...mi bastate così!


 
sei la tenerona del forum


----------



## Iris (2 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non sono turbata...


chi è fransisco?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah.. forse agli inizi c'era in me quell'entusiasmo che ti fa prendere auto, moto, trenoo aereo per andare a conoscere gente del forum, ma parlo di tanti anni fa, forse 10.. anzi senza il forse..
> adesso mi interessa meno conoscere gente, mentre continua ad intrigarmi il mondo virtuale dei forum, anzi di questo, perché in altri leggo e scrivo davvero poco.
> sono giunta alla conclusione che io mi sono affezionata alle persone che leggo e che preferisco continuare solo a leggere, proprio perché mi piace immaginarle attraverso le loro parole.


 Credo che se fossimo a due passi ci saremmo eccome incontrate.
Poi le contingenze della vita creano difficoltà.
E' come per le guide touring ...c'è chi merita un viaggio, ma può anche essere che non lo si faccia mai.
Io non ho mai visto palmanova o la sacra di san michele...per dire due luoghi che so che amerei.
A te se un rapporto non contiene un po' di conflitto non piace... :up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> chi è fransisco?


E che ne so?
Dice che mi apprezza ..me lo tengo buono ...son mica messalina con la casella piena...


----------



## Iris (2 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E che ne so?
> Dice che mi apprezza ..me lo tengo buono ...son mica messalina con la casella piena...


Ho spiaccicato l'albicocca sul video...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (2 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E che ne so?
> Dice che mi apprezza ..me lo tengo buono ...son mica messalina con la casella piena...


 :mrgreen: teneroide.
 mi fai sorridere troppo.


----------



## Asudem (2 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E che ne so?
> Dice che mi apprezza ..me lo tengo buono ...son mica messalina con la casella piena...


:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che se fossimo a due passi ci saremmo eccome incontrate.
> Poi le contingenze della vita creano difficoltà.
> E' come per le guide touring ...c'è chi merita un viaggio, ma può anche essere che non lo si faccia mai.
> Io *non ho mai visto palmanova* o la sacra di san michele...per dire due luoghi che so che amerei.
> A te se un rapporto non contiene un po' di conflitto non piace... :up:


Se me lo dicevi prima ti inviavo un mms la scorsa settimana...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se me lo dicevi prima ti inviavo un mms la scorsa settimana...


 Intendevo ...non virtualmente...


----------



## Fedifrago (2 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Intendevo ...non virtualmente...


Allora sei OT! :incazzato:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Allora sei OT! :incazzato:


 Non credo...


----------



## Amoremio (2 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> stai cercando di dirci con *parole tue* che in fondo ci vuoi bene?:carneval:


 
queste son parole grosse!

piuttosto,
con le parole che la sua tastiera decide di digitare :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (2 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ho spiaccicato l'albicocca sul video...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


se ci vedi sopra qualcosa di umido, sappi che potrebbe essere saliva





























...




















mia
(ho sputato con singulto)


----------



## Lettrice (2 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah.. forse agli inizi c'era in me quell'entusiasmo che ti fa prendere auto, moto, trenoo aereo per andare a conoscere gente del forum, ma parlo di tanti anni fa, forse 10.. anzi senza il forse..
> adesso mi interessa meno conoscere gente, mentre continua ad intrigarmi il mondo virtuale dei forum, anzi di questo, perché in altri leggo e scrivo davvero poco.
> sono giunta alla conclusione che io mi sono affezzionata alle persone che leggo e che preferisco continuare solo a leggere, proprio perché mi piace immaginarle attraverso le loro parole.


Ti quoto... a parte che non ho mai avuto entusiasmo per conoscere nessuno, senza offesa..


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti quoto... a parte che non ho mai avuto entusiasmo per conoscere nessuno, senza offesa..


 anch'io non vedo perché farlo; naturalmente chi lo fa ha le sue valide ragioni che meritano il massimo rispetto.
a me il forum piace così com'è; non ho tempo nè interesse a coltivare rapporti in altri ambiti


----------



## Lettrice (2 Luglio 2010)

*La signora Minerva e Lettrice...*

...s'incontrano!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dalla mia esperienza sul relazionarsi nel virtuale (limitata a questo forum e a fb, quindi piuttosto limitata) mi pare di poter ricavare che vi sono diverse tipologie di persone che usano questa possibilità.
> Vi sono coloro che entrano in forum per un interesse che può essere si qualsiasi genere dallo sport, ai videogiochi, al bricolage e che si pongono nel rapporto con gli altri così come si pongono nella realtà, con un margine di variabilità dovuta al mezzo scritto che mitiga l'impulsività di alcuni e accentua quella di altri, per coltivare quello specifico interesse.
> Vi sono altre persone che principalmente sono alla ricerca di relazioni umane e considerano l'argomento principale del forum sì interessante, ma comunque troppo angusto per i propri interessi e ricercano anche spazi o.t. per poter divagare o spaziare su altri argomenti.
> Vi sono coloro che la considerano una vetrina personale virtuale, interpretanto un'altra personalità (o per necessità di fantasticare o per compensare bisogni frustrati nel reale); a quest'ultimo gruppo appartengono, ad esempio, gli adolescenti timidi e insicuri che interpretano un ruolo di super maschio o super femmina.
> ...


Il gruppo di studiosi che si costruisce uno o più personaggi a misura, per studiarsi il comportamento di massa in base a schemi ben definiti. Lo studio delle reazioni viene manovrato da altri personaggi correlati, che sono un tipo di sostenitori o contrari per tenere la discussione accesa. Terminato lo studio il personaggio viene svelato, oppure cade in totale letargo, assieme a tutti gli altri personaggi correlati.


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ...s'incontrano!


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
io ringhio pure


----------



## Anna A (2 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> queste son parole grosse!
> 
> piuttosto,
> con le parole che la sua tastiera decide di digitare :carneval:


potrebbe anche essere. la mia testiera è molto autonoma. io esco la mattina e lei sa già cosa deve fare.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Luglio 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> potrebbe anche essere. la mia testiera è molto autonoma. io esco la mattina e lei sa già cosa deve fare.


comodo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Il gruppo di studiosi che si costruisce uno o più personaggi a misura, per studiarsi* il comportamento di massa* in base a schemi ben definiti. Lo studio delle reazioni viene manovrato da altri personaggi correlati, che sono un tipo di sostenitori o contrari per tenere la discussione accesa. Terminato lo studio il personaggio viene svelato, oppure cade in totale letargo, assieme a tutti gli altri personaggi correlati.


 Massa mi sembra una parola ..grossa... direi piuttosto le dinamiche di gruppo.
:singleeye:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Luglio 2010)

Credo anche che chi è estremamente noioso e ripetitivo nel virtuale lo sia ancor di più nella vita.

Invece credo che chi sposa cause perse e/o irrilevanti nel virtuale non sia in grado di appassionarsi a nulla nel reale che richieda di correre un minimo rischio.


----------



## Iris (5 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti quoto... a parte che non ho mai avuto entusiasmo per conoscere nessuno, senza offesa..


Io ho incontrato un solo utente..tanto tempo fa.
Ma ripeto, se non mi fosse scomodo, qualcuno lo avrei frequentato.
Di natura non sono un'entusiasta..
Ma perchè Asu è stata sospesa?
Che cosa è accaduto di così grave?


----------



## Verena67 (5 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io ho incontrato un solo utente..tanto tempo fa.
> Ma ripeto, se non mi fosse scomodo, qualcuno lo avrei frequentato.
> Di natura non sono un'entusiasta..
> Ma perchè Asu è stata sospesa?
> Che cosa è accaduto di così grave?


sto via qualche giorno dal forum, e che mi combinate?! Mi ero appena rallegrata  che fosse tornata


----------



## Iris (5 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> sto via qualche giorno dal forum, e che mi combinate?! Mi ero appena rallegrata che fosse tornata


 
Scopro che anche Fedifrago è stato sospeso, anzi bannato...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Scopro che anche Fedifrago è stato sospeso, anzi bannato...





Verena67 ha detto:


> sto via qualche giorno dal forum, e che mi combinate?! Mi ero appena rallegrata che fosse tornata


 Leggete "Branco"


----------



## Iris (5 Luglio 2010)

Si, l'ho letto. Sono senza parole...o meglio le avrei ma non ho intenzione di spenderle. Fa decisamente troppo caldo.:unhappy:


----------



## Lettrice (5 Luglio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Io ho incontrato un solo utente..tanto tempo fa.
> Ma ripeto, se non mi fosse scomodo, qualcuno lo avrei frequentato.
> Di natura non sono un'entusiasta..
> Ma perchè Asu è stata sospesa?
> Che cosa è accaduto di così grave?


Ma anche io ne ho incontrati 3 di passaggio anni fa, ma e' rimasto sempre a livello forum Tradimento... 

Non chiederlo a me.


----------

